# Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!



## Lucanio12 (1. November 2014)

*Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Hallo,

meine Frage steht oben. Also ich würde mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen. SPiele in denen geschossen wird sind ja kein Problem, aber ich habe iwie die schnauze voll von diesen klassischen Ego-Shootern und Racer/simulationen (FIfa , Grid usw.). Von daher ist mir alles bis auf das recht recht. Solche Sachen wie Mafia oder Far Cry sind vollkommen ok!

Spiele , die ich bereits gespielt habe: 
DMC 5
Draksiders 2
Bioshock infinite 
Hitman absolution
Far Cry 3
Metro
Deus Ex - Human revolution
Skyrim
Batman Arkhem City 
Alan Wake
Fallout 3
Dead Space 1
Spec Ops The Line
Mafia 2

Das wärs dann  hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Counterstrike: Global Offensive - wirst aber als BF/CoD Zocker richtig aufs Ma*l bekommen 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Du willst keine Shooter oder ?

Falls nein, die ganzen The Witcher's, The Walking Dead, Mount&Blade: Warband


----------



## LudwigX (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Dürfen es auch "andere" Shooter sein?  

In NS2: Combat wird z.B. auch viel geschossen bzw. nur gekämpft, aber da dort Menschen gegen Aliens spielen kann man das nicht mit einem anderem Spiel vergleichen. (Ist allerdings sehr schnell und sehr skillbasiert. Der Einsteig ist da 10 mal heftiger als zu CS:GO )
In etwa das Gleiche gilt für Assetto Corsa: Ist eher ein Rennsimulator als ein Rennspiel. (Und sehr viel stärker auf Simulation ausgelegt als z.B. Gran Turismo). Man kann es anfangs mit Joystick spielen, aber ein Lenkrad ist für bessere Zeiten pflicht.

Wenn auch Strategie geht kannst du dir mal Civilization anschauen. 


Was dir sonst so gefallen könnte:
Borderlands, Overlord, Gothic, Half Life, Max Payne


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Also ich könnt dir nen paar indie Perlen an Herz legen wie zb Gunpoint, Super Meat Boy (falls du frustresistent bist) oder Don't starve. In Richtung Shooter bin ich derzeit mit Payday 2 beschäftigt, macht mit anständigen mitspielern richtig Spass. Und was grad im Halloween Sale ist, State of Decay + DLCs, recht interessantes Survivalspiel.

Vielleicht auch mal bei gog schauen, da sind auch recht viele Indiespiele Vertreten und billiger als bei Steam.


----------



## ich111 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Chivalry
Hitman: Absolution
Metro (Last Light) (Redux)
Portal (1&2)
Dishonored


----------



## vakabaka (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

ich habe gerne gespielt:

dark messiah of might and magic
dark souls 1&2


----------



## PepperID (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Bastion
FEZ
Trine 1&2
Deadlight
Als kleine Indi Perlen.
Sonst :
Tomb Raider
Der Herr der Ringe: Krieg im Norden( nicht Jedermanns Sache, aber ich fands geil)
Mirrors Edge
Darksiders
Fear 1,2&3


----------



## NynrosVorlon (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Baldurs Gate 1 & 2, Icewind Dale 1 & 2, Overlord 1 & 2, Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2, Neverwinter MMORPG, Darksiders 1 & 2, Kingdoms of Amalur, Risen 1 & 2, Fallout 1, 2 & 3, Gothic 1,2 & 3, Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim


----------



## Mironi (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

da du in deiner liste dead space 1 hast was ein graus auffem pc ist (wegen dem nicht vorhandenem maus support)
spiel dead space 2     zwar net so gruselig wie der erste aber dafür besser inszeniert 
im vergleich zum ersten top grafik und tolle maus/tasta steuerung 
aber lass ja die finger vom dritten    rausgeworfenens geld

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D663G9JmOe8
http://www.mmoga.de/EA-Games/Dead-Space-2-Uncut-Key.html


----------



## Fuzetsu (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

Mal in meine Biblothek gehen und ein paar Sachen auflisten.
(bald) Valkyria Chronicles
Awesomenauts
Alpha Protocol
Binary Domain
Blades of Time
Borderlands
Brütal Legend
Condemned
*The Darkness II*
Dead Island
Dishonored
Duke Nukem Forever
*Enslaved: Odyssey to the West*
Just Cause 2
Kane & Lynch 1 + 2 (nur uncut via VPN)
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Ninja Blade (geschmackssache, viele QTEs)
Overlord 1 + 2
Portal 1 + 2
Psychonauts
Red Faction Guerrilla
Remember Me
*Saints Row The Third + IV*
Shadow Warrior
Sleeping Dogs (nur uncut via VPN)
State of Decay
Timeshift (nur uncut empfehlenswert)
Splinter Cell: Conviction
Tomb Raider
Torchlight II
Trine 1 + 2
*Velvet Assassin* (geschmackssache, ist besser als der Ruf)
Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine
XCOM Declassified

Ansonsten halt auch von mir den Tipp mit GOG.com 
The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
System Shock 2
*Beyond Good & Evil*
*Dungeon Keeper Gold* (nur mit KeeperFX empfehlenswert)


----------



## pitpiti (1. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*

dark souls 2 + alle dlc ist schon ein super game, und dann am besten was neues destiny und witcher 3


----------



## Shona (2. November 2014)

*AW: Gute steam games, außer klassische Modern Warfare Ego-shooter. Ala (CoD,BF usw.) und Racer/simulationen!*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> wirst aber als BF/CoD Zocker richtig aufs Ma*l bekommen


Bei COD Spielern verstehe ich das noch da dort eh nur gecheatet wird, aber bitte seit wann bekommen BF Spieler in CS aufs Maul?

Ich hab damals 2 Jahre CS 1.6 in der ESL gespielt, bin dann zu BFBC2/BF3 und nun wieder zurück zu CS:GO und ich hatte nie irgendwelche Schwierigkeite. Außerdem kommt es immer auf das Team drauf an ob du aufs Maul bekommst oder nicht.

Von der Schwierigkeit der Shooter würde ich jetzt das ganze so einstufen (von leicht bis schwer): COD -> CS ->  BF

@TE
Alan Wake
Assassins Creed
Assassins Crees 2
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Assassins Creed Revelations
Assassins Creed 3
Back to The Future
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham Origins
Borderlands 2
Borderlands: The Pre Sequel
Deponia Triologie
F.E.A.R Triologie
Hard Reset
Hitman Abolution
Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2
The Walking Dead
The Walking Dead: Season 2
The Witcher
The Witcher 2
The Wolf Among Us
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tomb Raider: Underworld


----------

